# [By Demand] November 2010



## echoplxx (Sep 22, 2010)

Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com

--only for DVD content--
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
Also, listing the common sites we hunt for downloads, there are more, but this covers most of the regular sections. If you have any other web sites, do post the links in this thread. 

Software: Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
Games: GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent VideoGaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers: Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
Music: Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
Audiobooks: librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
Distros: distrowatch.com
Movies: archive.org

Post more like this, or let me know if I have missed out listing sites for some category
*Note*: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 10-15 of each month


----------



## prachi patil (Oct 7, 2010)

plz can u provide gta san andreas mod on next dvd section


----------



## viv_im4u (Oct 9, 2010)

can u search for any software and send it on NOV. issue that is capaable of following things :
limiting bandwidth on wifi /perticular ip
accessing systems connected to wifi and checking what they r upto 
sharing printer via wifi(a system is coonected to ethernet port having printer and notebook on wifi  , i want to accesss printer on notebook)


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 10, 2010)

please provide the full hd trailer(both) of harry potter deathly hollow movie


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2010)

Griffith for Windows 0.12 and write some tips and tricks about this.

Ubuntu 10.10
SimplyMEPIS Linux 8.5.03

TwistedBrush Pro Studio 17.18
Sony Vegas Pro 10.0a
jv16 PowerTools 2010 2.0.0.981
AnyDVD HD 6.7.1.1 Beta

Opera 10.70 Build 9067 Beta
Spider 2.4.6
Pale Moon 3.6.9
Transmission 2.10
Process Hacker 2.7
Adobe Reader Lite 9.4.0.31
Chasys Draw IES 3.41.01


----------



## prttal (Oct 15, 2010)

You sometimes waste the 8.5 GB space by providing n number of video/audio converters. Just one or two would be enough and you have already provided them in previous issues. As you know, this year has been in the favour of open-source, please make an open-source dvd. Also, your way of providing that last chapter of fast track has been a success.


----------



## chan_digit (Oct 17, 2010)

Please provide Super Linux 10.10 DVD version. Ubuntu has been frequently provided and we can do with something different and interesting. Please try to provide CAINE (Another Ubuntu variant) Live CD with one of your issues later in the year. If there are any Ubuntu books - Beginners guide or Tutorial guides - try bundling them up as PDF files.

Thanks.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure if I'm late, but its my first request to digit, please add Android tutorials and other useful findings related to Android.

Just subscribed to your magazine and hope to get good contents in upcoming year. Thanks.


----------

